# 98 dodge dually cummins trans problem



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all
i have a 98 dually,4x4,automatic(duh) with a cummins. It just started to "downshift" or hold the gear longer when I"m driving at around 80klm(50mph).
Any speed before that ,or after that,it is fine.
Any ideas??


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out www.turbodieselregister.com


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

or cummins forum lots of good ppl who know their stuff on both

how many miles on the truck? is it stock?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

There is only one shop I trust for Dodge diesel trannies. Goerend Bros. in IA. They will also talk to you on the phone if you have issues.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Did you check the fluid? Level and color??


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds to me your electrics in the valve body are going out, You can get a BD diesel one for $450 bucks. It also raises the line pressure and allows fluid to flow threw the tranny in park, Great upgrade.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

had it looked at,and they think that it may be the throttle position sensor.
Is that possible?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am not expert but My neighbor have one 2005 3500 4wd dually and he told me it won't shift in 4 or 5 gears and it would keep stuck in 3 rd gears so it sent to dealer for replace transmission before he left to Florida for electrician contractor. Now it been good plus it get 20 mpg with tuner on it.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

maximus44;630013 said:


> had it looked at,and they think that it may be the throttle position sensor.
> Is that possible?


98 was a crazy year, the 98's are 12 valve motors and the 98.5's are 24 valves, The PCM controls the trans but it also needs data from the engine's ecu. I could be possible? I know there is one solenoid in the VB that sucks, it will cause the tranny to hunt for gears. Before mine died, it would stick in 2nd, and I'd have to rev it out to 2700 rpm's before it would shift :angry: But hey, it had 230,000 miles on it!



Milwaukee;630023 said:


> I am not expert but My neighbor have one 2005 3500 4wd dually and he told me it won't shift in 4 or 5 gears and it would keep stuck in 3 rd gears so it sent to dealer for replace transmission before he left to Florida for electrician contractor. Now it been good plus it get 20 mpg with tuner on it.


No worries brotha 

gotta love a diesel with goodies!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

maximus44;630013 said:


> had it looked at,and they think that it may be the throttle position sensor.
> Is that possible?


Unfortunately I have been through this too. The salt from spreaders or just plowing is disastrous for all the "sensors". The TPS can cause that, the solenoid he's referring to can, and there is another sensor too but I can't think of what its called. Bad thing is even if its coding up you still have a game of chance on your hands figuring out which one. The old TPS switches were not too expensive and pretty easy to change. I just had one changed in my 04 while in Florida at the dealer, 700 dollars and they failed to hook up the kickdown cable, arm, and I burnt up all the clutches getting home with trailer. Tranny now shudders taking off with weight. I knew something was wrong but I thought the computer just needed time to catch up.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess the best thing to do now, is to have a trans shop test the line pressure in your tranny. doing so will tell you a lot about the VB and electronics inside.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies,luv ya all for that. Anyways, just had the TPS changed,and that was the problem. The truck now runs fanfriggintasic!!
tymusic


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

How much did that cost?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

glad you got it fixed


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt to change the filter and pan gasket. Sure it is a messy job but makes the trans. happy!!!!


----------

